# BBkam Journey to UKBFF Jr class 2010...



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok so ive decided to try and give a go at a show, im currently at a high bf%, and am gonna cut down for the show, which gives me roughly 25 weeks!!!! I aim to lose around 2-3 lbs per week. Also im looking to do my first cycle aswell, have done a bit of research and found that these would benefit me most whilst cutting.

Stats currently -

Height - 6'0

Weight - 259lbs // 117kg

Age - 20

BF - Around 20%

So heres my diet which i'll be starting monday!!

2400 Calories per day, 343 calories per meal

Protein - 205 calories per meal 60% // 52g per meal

Complex Carbs - 65 calories per meal 30% // 17g per meal

Fat - 21 calories per meal 10% // 2.5g per meal

*Upon Waking *(06:30 am)* - *


Black Coffee

Amino Acids Tablets


*Meal 1 *(8:00 am) -


8 Egg Whites (24g Protein)

2 Whole Eggs (12g Protein)

Whey Shake (15g Protein)

30g Oats (17g Complex Carbs)

2.5g Olive Oil (2.5 Fat)


*Meal 2* (11:00 am) -


200g tuna (52g Protein // 10g fat)

2 Rice Cakes (12g Complex Carbs)

100g Broccoli (6g Carbs)


*Meal 3 *(01:00pm) -


170g Chicken Breast (52g Protein)

150g Sweet Potato (30g Complex Carbs)

2.5ml Olive Oil (2.5g Fat)


*Meal 4* (04:00pm) -


200g tuna (52g Protein // 10g fat)

2 Rice Cakes (12g Complex Carbs)

100g Broccoli (6g Carbs)


*Meal 5* (06:30pm)(Pre-workout) -


Whey Shake (52g Protein)

30g Oats (17g Complex Carbs)


*Meal 6* (08:00pm)(Post-workout) -


Whey Shake (52g Protein)

(17g Simple Carbs)



2.5g Olive Oil (2.5g Fat)

*Meal 7* (10:00)(Bed) -


Casein Shake (52g Protein)

*Total* - Protein 363g, Carbs 117g, Fats 28g

Supplements -

Green Tea Extract, L-Carnitine, Multi-Vitamin, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Zinc, Omega-3, Amino Acids

My cycle will look like this -

- Winstrol - 10-25 mg/day orally or 25-50 mg daily injected 6 week cycle

- Primobolan - 100 to 150 mg daily 10 week cycle

*Training *

Monday - Back + Biceps (30 min HIIT cardio first 4 weeks)

Tuesday - Legs (30 min HIIT cardio first 4 weeks)

Thursday - Shoulder + Traps (30 min HIIT cardio first 4 weeks)

Friday - Chest + Triceps (30 min HIIT cardio first 4 weeks)

Thats about it really, any questions please feel free to ask, and any thing you want to add!!

BBKAM


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why not just stick with a simple first cycle like test only?

btw ill be following this to see how you do


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> why not just stick with a simple first cycle like test only?
> 
> btw ill be following this to see how you do


I don't really want to be injecting myself, and have read that these products are better whilst cutting!!!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Nicely structured diet - i think i might adopt some of that myself. Looks good.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

coldo said:


> Nicely structured diet - i think i might adopt some of that myself. Looks good.


Thanks man, spent ages working out all that ****, lol, I tried to put in all the good foods that would work, and came up with this,

Start the diet monday!!! Gonna be one looooooooong journey!!! hahaha

Ive had alot of haters, saying i cand do this, i cant that that!!! But im gonna prove em all wrong, thats my motivation!!!! Gonna be tough i know it!!!! Just eager to start it!!!!

Wish me luck and dicipline lol!!!


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Just finished preping my food for the coming week!!!!

Weighed out all my food apart from the tuna and chicken, do that the night before (2morrow). Am completely shattered today, come in from work, then preped all my food!!!!

Just gonna relax tonight!!! Read some more about the gear and my goals!!!!


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

were the show taking place? good diet buddy im going to take some of that and put it away for my next comp lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

I dont see the point in cutting so early, i personally would have cleaned my diet up and introduced cardio gradually over the coming weeks.

You aint gona get far on orals mate, you will have to inject one day. Injecting winny isnt recommened either.

Any pics?


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Dean00 said:


> were the show taking place? good diet buddy im going to take some of that and put it away for my next comp lol


Taking place in Portsmouth, my old town (was there for 2 years at uni) on Sunday 18th April

lol, glad peeps are liking it!!!


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

dan05 said:


> I dont see the point in cutting so early, i personally would have cleaned my diet up and introduced cardio gradually over the coming weeks.
> 
> You aint gona get far on orals mate, you will have to inject one day. Injecting winny isnt recommened either.
> 
> Any pics?


Mate, i wanna try and preserve as much muscle as possible, and gradually lose weight!!!

Y not? If not orals, wot would u recomend, as im gonna start my first cycle in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Just a simple test cycle.

A break.

Then your cutting cycle.

Your diet is where your fat loss is gona come from tbh, you can still become lean on test.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

dan05 said:


> Just a simple test cycle.
> 
> A break.
> 
> ...


Ahh i see, ok how long do rekon i should cycle with test for? And how long of a break?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bbkam said:


> *I don't really want to be injecting myself*, and have read that these products are better whilst cutting!!!


lol i think you have piced the wrong sport then buddy lol try chess? no jabs youll be fine buddy


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bbkam said:


> Ahh i see, ok how long do rekon i should cycle with test for? And how long of a break?


12wks test e 6-8wks off


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> 12wks test e 6-8wks off


give or take :thumbup1:


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i think you have piced the wrong sport then buddy lol try chess? no jabs youll be fine buddy


lol, id prefer not to, but if it comes to it, then ill do it, lol, aint that much of a pussy like Jay Cutler said!!! lol


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> 12wks test e 6-8wks off


kl safe for the info, whilst on test, will i still gain muscle? Or not?


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Done a lil research on test heres wot im gonna cycle -

- Testosterone Cypionate - 500mgs per week // 12 week cycle

- 6 weeks off 1 week PCT

- Orignal stated cutting cyle


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Research PCT more in-depth mate.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

dan05 said:


> Research PCT more in-depth mate.


Ive done some research mate, and read that i should do it for about a week, wot would u recomend?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

pct is usually about 4 weeks


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

bbkam said:


> Ive done some research mate, and read that i should do it for about a week, wot would u recomend?


You must have read wrong then? 3-4 weeks if not longer is the norm.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh my bad, lol, thanks for clearing that up guys, ive read that ZMA is wot i should be taking as well as Tribulus Test

Just read that that nolvadex is what i should really be taking in PCT is this true? And how much should i take?


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

ok so heres my Pct cycle

Start cycle 2 weeks after last dose of test, then continue the pct cycle for 3 weeks

Nolvadex - Day 1 - 100mg

Following 10 days - 60mg

Following 10 days - 40mg

How does this sound guys?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

way too high doses? where are you reading this?

standard pct is

clomid 100/50/50/50

nolva 40/20/20/20


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> way too high doses? where are you reading this?
> 
> standard pct is
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> way too high doses? where are you reading this?
> 
> standard pct is
> 
> ...


I heard that Nolva on its own is effective and there is no need for the clomid!!

Read it on a website, wot it recomends!!!!

For the nolva How many days should i take each grams?

e.g.

- 40 - week 1

- 20 - week 2

etc


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea mate test will add the size no matter what if it is 1st time you will love it!

pct 2wks after last jab of test hcg 500iu eod 10days 20mg nolva 4wks this is good enough for your cycle


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

bbkam said:


> I heard that Nolva on its own is effective and there is no need for the clomid!!
> 
> Read it on a website, wot it recomends!!!!
> 
> ...


Why dont you just listen to advice, and research it on this website.

:confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

for basic info www.bodybuilding.com big cat steroid info


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Personally mate, i dont think you are ready for steroids. Get reading.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

na dnt put him off get reading and come back to us with a proposed cycle and we will help you out a bit more


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

lol, ima do my research, im reading alot of different things on the net, and coming here to ask for peoples opinions, as u guys are know your stuff!!! But im gonna get reading some more later today!!! Not planning on starting until the 2nd week of my cut anyways!!!


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

are u gonna stick any pics up for us to see mate?


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Il be doing this show as a jounior to, best of luck mate.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

sbeast007 said:


> are u gonna stick any pics up for us to see mate?


I will try and post some pics up soon, just soooo busy atm, gto uni and that, then gym aswell!!!!



RobZombie said:


> Il be doing this show as a jounior to, best of luck mate.


Cheers mate, u got a journal? When u start prep?


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Journal over on Muscletalk mate, http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/To-bigger-better-thingsvidpics-p111214-m3394123.aspx

Prep starts in 3 weeks, oh the joy haha.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

lol, tell me about it, u gonna do a 22 week cut? Mine starts tomorrow, hahaha, u got anyone to prep u?


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

Somthing stupid like 22 weeks yer mate, A) im a fat fcuk and B) hoping to be stage ready 4 weeks out.

I have some very good and knowledgeable people around me to makes sure im coming in ok, but ultimatly i want to do this prep by myself.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeh i hear ya man, im a fat fuk right now aswell, lol, just wanna come in shredded like shreder  lol,

Yeh im preping myself atm aswell, but might get some help from a few guys!!!

Got any pics in ur journal? Cant seem to find em!!!


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

get some start pics up mate?

as for the cycle, i would just go with a simple 12 week test 500mg with nolva for PCT with the dosages BigDom suggested. That's as simple as it gets, see how you grow off of that and then look to change compounds in future cycles, no point making it complicated.


----------



## ScottCP (Aug 26, 2007)

bbkam said:


> Yeh i hear ya man, im a fat fuk right now aswell, lol, just wanna come in shredded like shreder  lol,
> 
> Yeh im preping myself atm aswell, but might get some help from a few guys!!!
> 
> Got any pics in ur journal? Cant seem to find em!!!


Try pages, 11-14 mate.

And Dans right, nice and simple one shot a week 500mgs test e for 12 weeks, 2 weeks to clear, 4 weeks pct of nolva 60mg,40mg,40mg,20mg.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Cheers for the inof guys, will read up on it more!!! Not gonna start the cycle till my 2nd week anyway!!

Just got in from gnc now, needed some whey and casein......

Feeling ready for 2morrow (Day 1 of many) lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

gnc? oh dear lol. go to myprotein.co.uk or bulksupplementsdirect and you will be pleaseantly suprised


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

**** man ure huge for a 19-20 year old. how long have u been on gear for?


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> gnc? oh dear lol. go to myprotein.co.uk or bulksupplementsdirect and you will be pleaseantly suprised


lol, tell me about it, being the idiot i am, i forgot to check to see if i had any whey left, and suprise suprise i didnt, so had to make a quick stop to gnc!!! Don't ever get my **** from there unless they have some crazy deal going on!!!



Dean00 said:


> **** man ure huge for a 19-20 year old. how long have u been on gear for?


lol me? Just turned 20 in august, never touched gear before, i have really really good genetics i guess......my body changes very quickly!!! i put on weight so easily and can put it off very easy aswell if i do cardio!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

stick some pics up.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> stick some pics up.


Will try mate, need someone to take em for me!!! And everyones out atm from my house!!! Ill try and take a few myself tho!!!!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

good luck with it mate, will be following your progress! ill be at the show watching so will be sure to say ello!


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

alan87 said:


> good luck with it mate, will be following your progress! ill be at the show watching so will be sure to say ello!


Thanks for the support guys,

havnt really trained ina bout 2 months right now!!! But thats no probs, in 2 weeks ill look like ive bin training for 10 years again, lol, i love my genetics!!!

Heres a calf shot, i tried taking some photos, its not gonna work by myself lol!!! ****ing tiring!!!! hahaha










My main issue is my leg size, hopefully one i get that test in me, it shouldnt really be much of a problem!!

I am thinking of working out my legs twice a week!! I was that **** to neglect them for a few years!!! Im thinking heavy one day then light another day in the same week?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i workout legs twice a week. once heavy low-medium reps. once lighter high reps


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

bbkam said:


> Thanks for the support guys,
> 
> havnt really trained ina bout 2 months right now!!! But thats no probs, in 2 weeks ill look like ive bin training for 10 years again, lol, i love my genetics!!!
> 
> ...


taking pictures for me by myself aint a problem, my camera is only 5mp and its so old and big it balances on anything lol... 

not a bad idea with legs, may even look into that myself...


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

alan87 said:


> taking pictures for me by myself aint a problem, my camera is only 5mp and its so old and big it balances on anything lol...
> 
> not a bad idea with legs, may even look into that myself...


lol, luck bastard, dunno where my proper camera is? using my nokia n97 camera which 5mp!!!

So eager to start this prep 2morrow!!! Gonna be the hardest thing ive ever done most probs, but hopefully ill learn alot from it, which will help me in life!!!

Wish me luck guys, im gonna be back on later 2nite!!! Gonna go watch some football now!!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

bbkam said:


> lol, luck bastard, dunno where my proper camera is? using my nokia n97 camera which 5mp!!!
> 
> So eager to start this prep 2morrow!!! Gonna be the hardest thing ive ever done most probs, but hopefully ill learn alot from it, which will help me in life!!!
> 
> Wish me luck guys, im gonna be back on later 2nite!!! Gonna go watch some football now!!


im not wishing you any more luck you cnut, ive already done it once :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice journal you got here mate, Best of luck with your goals and hope u do well.

Will be checking back in here regualrly.

P.S Thanks for checking my Journal out bro.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks man, if u got any questions to ask im here to help!!!! Gd luck with ur goals!!!!


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Day 1

Weighed myself this morning and was 257lbs // Lost 2 pounds already from the last time i weighed myself!!! lol

Had breakfast, am stuffed!!! lol Off to work now,

Be back later 2nite!!!


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Day 1 nearly over now, feeling soooo ****ed right now!!! Just did an Hour weights then 30 mins HIIT cardio!!! Got one more meal left before and thats the casien shake!!!! Really feeling pleased with myself, as the first day is always the hardest!!!!


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

bbkam said:


> Day 1 nearly over now, feeling soooo ****ed right now!!! Just did an Hour weights then 30 mins HIIT cardio!!! Got one more meal left before and thats the casien shake!!!! Really feeling pleased with myself, *as the first day is always the hardest!!!!*


You got that right, Cardio killed me yesterday and this morning, Keep it up mate and nice 1 on losing the 2lbs :thumb:


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Wiggy_ said:


> You got that right, Cardio killed me yesterday and this morning, Keep it up mate and nice 1 on losing the 2lbs :thumb:


Thanks bud!!! Just had a shower, both my tshirt and vest are soaking after that session!!! lol, i was sweating like a bastard!!!! lol

Off to bed ina bit!!! Gonna have my casien shake then 8 odd hours of sleep for me 2nite, got uni at 9 2morrow morning, not good!!! lol

And gd luck with ur oals agen bud, keep at it, u will see changes if u act clever about it and willing to stick to it!!!


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

bbkam said:



> Thanks bud!!! Just had a shower, both my tshirt and vest are soaking after that session!!! lol, i was sweating like a bastard!!!! lol
> 
> Off to bed ina bit!!! Gonna have my casien shake then 8 odd hours of sleep for me 2nite, got uni at 9 2morrow morning, not good!!! lol
> 
> And gd luck with ur oals agen bud, keep at it, u will see changes if u act clever about it and willing to stick to it!!!


Cheers mate. Just going to update my Journal before i go to bed too :thumb:


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Day 2

Feeling tired, lol, but im hanging in there!!!

No weights or cardio 2day, finish at 6 from uni!!!! Then gonna come home and relax!!!

Had trouble finishing my breakfast this morning!!! lol


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

P.s. am looking for someone to help me out with this contest prep!!!! Either over phone/net/person, as i need all the help i can get?

So if ur upto to job, then please contact me!!!

Thanks


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

alrite mate why dont u contact PScarb?

you'll have to pay him obviously, but he has prepped alot of guys on this site with great results.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Day 2

Got in from cardio a while ago, had a green tea!!!!! Just relaxing now!!!!!

So ive come up with my Cycle now

- 500mg Week Testosterone Enanthate 12 Week

- 2 Weeks for it to come down

- PCT 4 Weeks

- Cutting cycle 6 Weeks

Sorry how much Test E would be enough for the 12 week cycle?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

much better!


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> much better!


Thanks bud, how much Test E would u say is enough for a 12 week cycle of 500mg per Week???? I dont wanna get too much!!!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

500mg is plenty


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> 500mg is plenty


Nah i mean how much is in a bottle? Is one bottle enough for a 12 week cycle?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

depends. usually 250mg is in 1ml. vials usually come in 10ml or 20ml. so 20ml is enough for 10 weeks, 10ml is enough for 5, so will have to buy two 10ml vials etc.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info dude!!!!

Just got in from gym, feeling tired as hell, gonna go sainsburys and get some brocolli, then have a green tea then last meal which is casien shake!!! Diet went very well today!!! Begening to lose weight, seing more lines slowly already!!! Feeling great about my body!!!

Just waiting to start my first cycle hopefully next week.

Measured arms, and they are currently 19' natural!!! lol hopefully add some more size on whilst on the cycle!!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

bbkam said:


> Thanks for the info dude!!!!
> 
> Just got in from gym, feeling tired as hell, gonna go sainsburys and get some brocolli, then have a green tea then last meal which is casien shake!!! Diet went very well today!!! Begening to lose weight, seing more lines slowly already!!! Feeling great about my body!!!
> 
> ...


 19' is big mate.

What's your bodyfat at the moment?

Still no pics?


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks man, bodyfat is around 20% a fat **** at the moment, but my arms a probs my leanest part of my body!!! And last year whilst cutting, my arms grew even more, lol, and its happening agen i think, lol, love my genetics!!! And when i start my cycle, hopefully they'll get bigger, with the rest of my body!!

No pics yet mate, gonna try and get some soon!!!

U gonna compete in the show or not?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

bbkam said:


> Thanks man, bodyfat is around 20% a fat **** at the moment, but my arms a probs my leanest part of my body!!! And last year whilst cutting, my arms grew even more, lol, and its happening agen i think, lol, love my genetics!!! And when i start my cycle, hopefully they'll get bigger, with the rest of my body!!
> 
> No pics yet mate, gonna try and get some soon!!!
> 
> U gonna compete in the show or not?


 Don't start a thread in members pictures if your not going to post any pictures mate 

Still undecided on what I'll be doing as of yet.


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

lol, then the forum should have a section for just journals!!!! lol

Y wots keeping u from competing?


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Day 4

Woke up at 6.30 am went to gym, and did 30 mins HIIT cardio, then breakfast!!! Completely shattered!!! lol

Got uni at 4 today, which isa ****!!! lol

Gonna go prep my food for my next couple meals ina sec!!!!


----------



## bbkam (Jun 23, 2008)

Did 2 sessions of cardio yesterday, diet is going gd, got chest and triceps 2nite!!!! then cardio after.


----------

